# Undergravel Jet- instead of nozzels how about this idea



## ilikebeer1985 (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok Under gravel jets have pvc with tips coming out of the gravel.

Now how about laying out all the pvc. and then drilling random little drill bit holes in the pvc, so that way the nozzle tips arent sticking out of the gravel.

You can drill the direction you want the water to come out.

Has anyone done this.

If you dont get what i mean ill try to explain it again.


----------



## Little Phishy (Dec 13, 2007)

I have no idea if it works or not but I found a post ...

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... hlight=ugj

this is what I'm planning on doing to my 225 gallon tank. I'm planning on using a Dart 3600 gallon pump. I hope the link works because the idea looks really interesting to me.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

It might work, but this means that instead of little tips pointing out, you have the entire tube. If you cover it with sand, it will either get blown off or become very strong at a few outlets.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

You mean like this? 
On my UGF plate that is slightly smaller than the tank bottom I use a powerhead and routed the outlet though a closed loop on each side. I get a nice gentle flow up through the gravel out of mine.... but you loose one of the benifits of UGJ's... being able to point them and direct to poo towards your filter pick-up.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

It can be done. Back in the '50's and '60's it was fairly popular in freshwater aquariums. However since water pumps were rare then it was usually run in reverse powered by an airlift. I believe it was called the French filter either because the inventer was French or had a French sounding last name.


----------



## ilikebeer1985 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hoosier tank, thats what im talking about. Only throughout the tank.
I was thinking smaller pipe, you think it will get clogged fast?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

ilikebeer1985 said:


> Hoosier tank, thats what im talking about. Only throughout the tank.
> I was thinking smaller pipe, you think it will get clogged fast?


Mines 1/2" CPVC with 1/8" holes... pretty small. Its been running over a year and flows the same. What I think you are talking about is running water from your tank into the pipe system with a powerhead. If so put a prefilter on your powerhead and the is minimal way it would get plugged.


----------



## ilikebeer1985 (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh, that picture makes it look huge lol. 
Thats probably the size i want. and yes i am going to use a power head, so i should get the prefilter.


----------

